# New Feed Supplier , New mix. ( Grrr )



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Well my usual feed place decided to close with no warning and i was left with no food for the mice until today, just been feeding wild bird food and pets at home rat mus for past through days and boy did that hit my pocket lol

Well anyway here is it, Its pretty much the same as my old mix with is great just with the added extras.

Rolled Oats 25kg -









Wild Bird Seed 25kg - Containing Black Sunflower seed, Canary Seed, Millet, Rapeseed, Dari, Linseed and Hemp.









Dog Food 5kg ( as i havent managed to get to batleys for a larger bag yet ) ( Vitalin Working Dog Original )









and here it is all mixed









Ive used about 1/4 of the rolled oats bag and 3/5 of the seed and both bags of dog food.

The only thing im missing is flaked Barley because they have to order it in, and i wont get that now until next Tuesday.

Can anyone think of anything else that may need to be added?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

oo interesting mix i like that  so its almost half oats/ seeds and a bit of dog stuff... how much barley do you add?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

your dog food look's like maize flakes and rolled oats?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Vitalin original working dog museli is made of wheat, maize, barley, meat and marrowbone. Not good for dogs in my opnion (especially as I belive in feeding dogs raw meat, raw bones and a small amount of raw vegetables) but it's wonderful for mice and very cheap 

I don'tthink you need to add barley at all Mark, there's plenty of variety there


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

That's why I was confused looked a little strange for dogs!

oohhh ok thanks will look into that, for the mice though.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh its what Sarah said since i stole it from her , Although the same day she posted about it i was looking at it haha

I suppose there will be plenty/ enough Barley in it fromt eh dog food Sarah, once i get a bigger bag?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Mice definatly like it, infact they like it so much ive had to double what i feed them because they eat it all up!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

really don't like the look of the oats Mark. Have a zoom in on the Photo.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Comparing the look of these rolled oats to the organic human-grade oats I buy, we're looking pretty much the same. What about the look of the oats is cause for concern?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of the oats look dark; as if it is moldy or otherwise decayed. Really good oats are light and very fresh smelling. I return oats that are dark or put it in my bird feeder. And I have been known to dump it on my compost pile resulting in a intensive oat farm of incredible verdure, which attracts bunnies. I have some big cottontails the last few years....depends on whether or not I bury it deep enough.

Dirty or musty food is really fit only for insects.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Currently out and on my phone so zooming in wont reveal much , i shall have a look when i get back and ill get another picture that isnt edited and see if its the computer that caused them to look darker? because i dont think they smell off and are really light i am however going to switch to british rolled oats as ive found them to be cheaoer at the cash and carry which i didnt know they sold them until after id bought this bag from the feed supplier.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I use the same kind of oats as that, and my experience is that if the oats are bad, the mice throw them out. I've never had mice die from eating something spoiled, they're quite the little gourmets.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Tried to get as close as i could under natural light.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look absolutely fine, to me anyway


----------

